# Is it just me? - Hawaiian POG



## Smittie (30/1/19)

Ok, so I've mixed up a tester of Hawaiian pog after all the good comments I've seen. I was very excited about this one and subsequently very disappointed... 

It has a horrible sweet vomitty taste to it that i cannot quite describe... It smells fantastic though... I followed the recipe to the T, so i cannot think that it is supposed to taste like that. If i can just get it to taste like it smells.

It steeped for 7 days before i tasted it. It is on 9 days now and still tastes the same.

Any ideas from the mixers here?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (30/1/19)

Smittie said:


> Ok, so I've mixed up a tester of Hawaiian pog after all the good comments I've seen. I was very excited about this one and subsequently very disappointed...
> 
> It has a horrible sweet vomitty taste to it that i cannot quite describe... It smells fantastic though... I followed the recipe to the T, so i cannot think that it is supposed to taste like that. If i can just get it to taste like it smells.
> 
> ...


I cant really comment on that specific recipe as I usually mix This Hawaiian Pog , but if I would take a guess it would be the ethyl maltol or its simply the mix of these fruits with Guava that is giving you this taste?

Have you done mixes with this guava before? reason I ask is a friend also mentioned that the guava specifically is giving him slight puke vibes, might be the same with you?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (30/1/19)

Dietz said:


> I cant really comment on that specific recipe as I usually mix This Hawaiian Pog , but if I would take a guess it would be the ethyl maltol or its simply the mix of these fruits with Guava that is giving you this taste?
> 
> Have you done mixes with this guava before? reason I ask is a friend also mentioned that the guava specifically is giving him slight puke vibes, might be the same with you?


Hi @Dietz

I use this Guava quite regularly for Pricly Victory, so i don't think it is that... Thanks for linking This Hawaiian Pog recipe. I will give this a try, but 1st rule applies to the Orange... 

I will also try another mix without the Ethyl Maltol. Any good subs for this? Maybe a tiny bit of Marshmallow?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/1/19)

Smittie said:


> Ok, so I've mixed up a tester of Hawaiian pog after all the good comments I've seen. I was very excited about this one and subsequently very disappointed...
> 
> It has a horrible sweet vomitty taste to it that i cannot quite describe... It smells fantastic though... I followed the recipe to the T, so i cannot think that it is supposed to taste like that. If i can just get it to taste like it smells.
> 
> ...



Sounds like butyric acid sensitivity to me - "vomitty" immediately raised that flag for me. Not sure which concentrate contains it - but im sure that is what is causing this. If this is so, you need to go read up on which concentrates contain this - and avoid recipes with them in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/1/19)

Dietz said:


> I cant really comment on that specific recipe as I usually mix This Hawaiian Pog , but if I would take a guess it would be the ethyl maltol or its simply the mix of these fruits with Guava that is giving you this taste?
> 
> Have you done mixes with this guava before? reason I ask is a friend also mentioned that the guava specifically is giving him slight puke vibes, might be the same with you?


Guava concentrate is beyond horrible. Ill rather snort used kitty litter

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (30/1/19)

I’m weary of taste modifiers such as EM. Just opened a six month steeped bottle of H P made with the recipe @Dietz posted. Truly deliciuos.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/19)

I mixed this one a long time ago. Ingredients very similar to the one you refer to @Smittie. I did not enjoy it and made a note that there is something in there, almost like cooked fruit, which I do not like, and wondering whether it is the CAP Sweet Guava. Checking back now, I see I have used CAP Sweet Guava in quite a few other recipes, which I liked.

Ah, I see the one I mixed is the same one @Dietz refers to above. Maybe it is as @Dietz says - just this specific combination of fruits, which our palates do not like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## darryn.britton (31/1/19)

+1 on the butyric acid suggestion. I get it more on the olfactory side though. Perhaps it's the FA Passion that has it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (31/1/19)

darryn.britton said:


> +1 on the butyric acid suggestion. I get it more on the olfactory side though. Perhaps it's the FA Passion that has it?


It is the first time i've used FA Passion, so you might have a point there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton (31/1/19)

Smittie said:


> It is the first time i've used FA Passion, so you might have a point there...


I get a really weird smell off of it.. not quite vomit-like but very chemical-like. Still made POG with it and it tastes and smells amazing.. but on its own it smells awful.

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/1/19)

I have made both recipes numerous times and have not experienced this.
As per the other chaps, I imagine the FA Passion may cause same. 

Perhaps sub the FA Passion with FLV Passion at the same % and see if the same effect persists.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (7/3/19)

@Rude Rudi , which of the 2 do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/3/19)

DizZyRaScaL said:


> @Rude Rudi , which of the 2 do you prefer?



I prefer the OG by gwandrei but Wayne's version is very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/3/19)

DizZyRaScaL said:


> @Rude Rudi , which of the 2 do you prefer?



If you like this profile, I strongly recommend LGBT, its a keeper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

